# Yeah, go Oregon! Banning *all* marriages



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Oregon County Bans All Marriages

I love it! Simple, eloquent, and absolutely correct (IMO).

I'm moving to Oregon.







( or Canada ) :LOL


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I just read part of the story at the link to my husband and he laughed his head off.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

WOO HOOO

I loved this part!

Quote:

"It may seem odd," Benton County Commissioner Linda Modrell told Reuters in a telephone interview, but "we need to treat everyone in our county equally."


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

That is pretty odd.







who ever thought people were equal?


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

:LOL


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Oregon kicks some serious A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

Come on everyone, call your county commisioners and tell them to follow.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

WOW.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I love it! Lets see what Bush has to say about this one!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

So elegant and just common sense. Interesting state's rights vs federal govt thing this is turning out to be.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I'd hate to be a bride planning a wedding with 300 people coming from out of town who finds herself suddenly unable to get a marriage license. That would be heartbreaking and horrible... exactly the kind of heartbreaking and horrible it must be for gay people who are unable to get marriage licenses. Denying that basic civil right is a disaster all the way around. I don't see where it's any different to deny licenses for straight marriages vs gay ones.


----------



## shine (Nov 20, 2001)

It's about damn time the shoe was moved to the other foot.

I think it's a fine act of conscience.


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by RachelGS_
*I'd hate to be a bride planning a wedding with 300 people coming from out of town who finds herself suddenly unable to get a marriage license.*
I'm sure there's nothing to stop her from having the religious ceremony that will make her married in the eyes of her spiritual community.

I think this ban eloquently makes the point that there is a huge difference between a marriage sanctioned by a church and "marriage" sanctioned by the state.

The current controversy makes it clear that we really, really need to untangle the usage of the word "marriage" because the State is granting special priviliges to people who have been through a particular religious ceremony.

--AmyB


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

Awsome. I love Oregon


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

"For my marriage not to be recognized legally would seriously disturb me!"

That's just the point. It's wrong. What if I told you there was a new law that said everyone *but* JW's could get a marriage license? Would you think that was just fine? Or would you hope that the non-JW's would band up in solidarity and say, "until they are allowed to, nobody should be allowed to." That, in effect, is what Benton county is saying. I think it's fantastic that somebody is willing to take a stand and do the right thing.

And I am proud to say that this where I live.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Hot dog! You live there blueviolet? wow. Totally cool. I need to call my county commissioner and tell them to get on the ball then.
And you made the point beautifully about why it's a good thing, so I have nothing to add.

I agree with AmyB that there's nothing to stop a wedding from taking place, just there are no licenses being issued. This happened to us, sort of, because in the state we got married the waiting period to use a marriage license was longer than the waiting period to buy a gun and we went the day before our wedding. Our officiant merely post-dated the license for us, so in the eyes of the law, our anniversary is four days later than the day our wedding took place. It makes no difference as far as I can tell, because for filing married on your taxes you have to have been married since july 31st and we got married july 1st (or 5th). Since this is March, I don't see where it would be a problem. It's not like people look those licenses up, do they? I'd be hard-pressed to find a good reason as to why it was mandatory that you have a license NOW. Usually I think couples who are planning big weddings go to get their licenses before the week of the wedding (unless you're us), so there'd be some time to go to the next county or something. I'm sure there's a way around this, honestly. But regardless, if gays can't marry, then nobody should be able to. I concur! Though I'm confusing myself with this post.







:


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CarrieBeary77_
Do you have ANY idea what a pain in the butt that is????
Hardly comparable to someone who isn't even allowed to get married now, is it? I mean, really, that's like complaining that the lineups were longer to the bathroom when they banned segregation.

Quote:

The laws of the land state that you must have a marriage license to be legally recognized as a married couple....I LIKE being recognized as Mrs. X and I know my spiritual sisters prefer it as well. For my marriage not to be recognized legally would seriously disturb me!
Ah, so now you're beginning to understand how it must feel for gay couples who've been together for decades and aren't satisfied with a "civil union" definition.









Would you fight for your right to be legally recognized as "Mrs. X"? Sounds like you would. So you should be right there cheering from the sidelines, then!









Quote:

I do not get why so many think it's a good thing.








Because taking a stand for human rights is always admirable, even if it causes people some inconvenience in the meantime. (like I feel SOOOOO sorry for hetero couples and their "inconvenience"







: ). If that's all they care about, they obviously take their right to marry for granted. This is then a perfect wake-up call.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Piglet68_
*Hardly comparable to someone who isn't even allowed to get married now, is it? I mean, really, that's like complaining that the lineups were longer to the bathroom when they banned segregation.

Ah, so now you're beginning to understand how it must feel for gay couples who've been together for decades and aren't satisfied with a "civil union" definition.









Would you fight for your right to be legally recognized as "Mrs. X"? Sounds like you would. So you should be right there cheering from the sidelines, then!









Because taking a stand for human rights is always admirable, even if it causes people some inconvenience in the meantime. (like I feel SOOOOO sorry for hetero couples and their "inconvenience"







: ). If that's all they care about, they obviously take their right to marry for granted. This is then a perfect wake-up call.*
my goodness this is a beautiful post! I guess I will be seeing you downtown on Friday for the rally, eh?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

WOO HOO Excellent posts ladies!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Piglet























But I'm sorry only part of my other post was quoted. When I said I felt bad for the brides, it was immediately followed by the comment that what they're experiencing is exactly what gay couples have been experiencing nationwide. I DO feel for heterosexual couples who are inconvenienced by not being able to get their marriage licenses. Where's the harm in that? They're lovingly committing their relationships, and it sucks for them that they don't get to have it legally recognized. But the second (equally important!) part of what I said is that that isn't one bit different than gay couples not getting marriage licenses. And the inconvenience is the least of it. Anyone who wants to get married and is told they can't is bound to experience pain.








to Oregon for illustrating that so beautifully and simply. I hope it's not too long until we get off our Dubya and start actually allowing civil rights.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

cool!! wonder if other states will follow??? One can only hope!!


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I love it! What a unique approach!
















Carriebeary, what part of "equal protection under the law" is unclear to you?


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

I do not get why so many think it's a good thing

Quite simply because it clearly points out the inequity that currently exists regarding marrige and civil unions. I hope this movement gains momentum!!!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CarrieBeary77_
*...but if you're just going to ban it for everyone, owuldn't it be easier to leglaize it instead?*
Bingo!! That's exactly the point they are trying to make!









They're doing this specifically to push the issue to completion. If we left it up to the system, this would take forever, because it doesn't affect most people. By forcing it to become an issue for everybody (like hetero's who were planning a wedding and are now faced with a problem) it will almost certainly get people to feel the way you do ("I may not agree with it, but geez just pass it and get it over with so we can get on with our planned weddings"). It's an excellent strategy, IMO.

I totally see how hard this is for some people, but that's what non-violent protest is all about. If someone isn't inconvenienced (like, a strike for example) nobody cares enough to do anything about it. And again, it's hard to feel sorry for people who take a right for granted, when it is being denied to other people.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

yep, sounds like it is working


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I certainly never expected a county to ban marriage entirely but they make a good point.


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CarrieBeary77_
*(I reall shouldn't get involve din political issues.







)*
neither should i. too heated. that's why i just lurk here.....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm an Oregonian, too, and from what I understand, anyone seeking a marriage license in Benton County had until Tuesday afternoon to obtain one. They announced this late last week giving people plenty of time to arrange for obtaining a license this week. Or they can travel to a different county to obtain a license during the time Benton County is not issuing licenses. A minor inconvenience, maybe, but it's not like the county police are arresting people that are getting married...

warmly,
claudia


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I wonder if anyone will be prosecuted for performing a ceremony without a license in all this.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

I love this!!! Put a smile on my face today!

Anyone can have a ceremony... the liscense is what makes it legally valid and binding.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

So I wrote to my county commissioners this morning to suggest they follow Benton County's lead. This is the email I've gotten back:

Quote:

Anna- That is an interesting twist on the issue. Jean
She didn't say no. I'm not expecting much, but at least she didn't blast the idea completely.


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah Annakiss, So now get some of your friends in your county to call too. make it a party!

This is so exciting


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

The same commissioner wrote me again:

Quote:

Anna, Thanks for sharing this article. It would be nice if folks understood this as an equality issue. Jean


----------



## beatgirl (Dec 10, 2003)

I may not always be proud to be an American...

but I AM proud to be an Oregonian these days!!


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

*I may not always be proud to be an American...

but I AM proud to be an Oregonian these days!!*

This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't we as Americans have the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness! I believe marrying whom you want falls under this category. Great for That county every body should do that. My mom is a lesbian and they had a ceremony, but it's not legal or anything. I think it's ridiculus all the hoopla that is going on, and i can't wait to show my mom this article.


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

T

kama, I just LOVE your new sig line!!!

Quote:

This NOT the United States of Caucasian-Christian-Heterosexual America.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

This Mrs. thinks Benton County is


----------

